# Pet Peeve!



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

My Pet Peeve with this new found addiction/hobby is trying to find juice and web sites show all the juices but 98% of them are no stock! Notice to online sellers... either sort your juices in stock vs no stock or take off the no stock items. It is so irritating getting all excited and then you realise there is diddly squat in stock.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Yeah we are guilty of this - but hang in there, there is a reason we are out of stock... 

Also, most of us probably use Opensource web hosting software and by default they don't make it easy to remove stuff that is out of stock unless I'm willing to do it manually for everything


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Derick said:


> Yeah we are guilty of this - but hang in there, there is a reason we are out of stock...
> 
> Also, most of us probably use Opensource web hosting software and by default they don't make it easy to remove stuff that is out of stock unless I'm willing to do it manually for everything



OK I'll buy both excuses!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/2/14)

Yip  what Derick said lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I'll buy both excuses!



Thank you  - but don't worry, the SA market for ecigs is still brand new, once the orders start flowing, more and more vendors will be able to keep things in stock permanently - just be glad we don't let you order and then mail you to tell you "sorry we're out of stock" like some websites I know

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

It doesn't matter too much right now because I have my MVP and I think this is gonna be a winner so I'm relaxed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/2/14)

I think it's a real challenge for vendors - with the rate of advancement in vaping the last thing you need is to be stuck with "outdated" technology. It must also seriously tax cash flow.


----------



## Derick (14/2/14)

That's the other thing - you buy a 100 mini protanks, and the next week, mini protanks II are released - well sh*t

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/14)

Agreed on the hardware but juice shouldn't be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Problem is, as a vendor you are counting on the profits of one thing to provide cash for the next thing - so protank minis don't sell, no juice until they do  - Always fun when running a small business

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Problem is, as a vendor you are counting on the profits of one thing to provide cash for the next thing - so protank minis don't sell, no juice until they do  - Always fun when running a small business



I've been there and done that and got half a dozen t-shirts. 

Starting a small business isn't easy and cash flow is always the killer. Having given a lot of thought to the Juice issue I think 10ml is the way to go and then have 30ml for sale as well once you have found your favourites!

But getting to a web site and seeing "Out of Stock" on more than 60% of the juice offering is not good for business. Hardware out of stocks are understandable.

Just remember that seeing out of stock on any item one is searching for sends the searcher looking for an alternate supplier. Then you end up sharing that customer with another supplier.

OK that is lesson 101 in Small Business growth. Use it... don't use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Yep, we've learnt these lessons as well, but we are at the moment trying something - something we need a lot of cash for - unfortunately that has affected our products stock availability and we realize that it is hurting our name to an extent - but what we are trying will hopefully make it all worth it


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Yep, we've learnt these lessons as well, but we are at the moment trying something - something we need a lot of cash for - unfortunately that has affected our products stock availability and we realize that it is hurting our name to an extent - but what we are trying will hopefully make it all worth it



Just for the record I wasn't referring to your web site Derick. 

I'm excited about forthcoming attractions!


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for the record I wasn't referring to your web site Derick.
> 
> I'm excited about forthcoming attractions!


Oh I know you were just commenting in general - understood - but I was just explaining our current situation  Forthcoming attractions should be very interesting - we will be the first and only in SA - but I have said too much - just keep an eye out and we will post here when our efforts pay off

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/2/14)

Derick said:


> Oh I know you were just commenting in general - understood - but I was just explaining our current situation  Forthcoming attractions should be very interesting - we will be the first and only in SA - but I have said too much - just keep an eye out and we will post here when our efforts pay off



I hope we forumites get pre-release access to the forthcoming attraction.. hint hint nudge nudge


----------



## Derick (15/2/14)

Oh definitely  but it is still a month or two away - lots of organizing, scheduling and laws to consider - but it will be well worth it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

